# Crop Zoom Still Not Available?



## MPViews (May 23, 2014)

After a couple of searches, it looks like one is not able to zoom the image while performing a crop/straighten.  Correct?

Funny thing is that I am kind of picky regarding the straighten process, using the straighten tool more often than not.  While working in that mode, straighten tool, I will find a small vertical or horizontal object which fits the bill for affecting the straighten.

I'd sure like to be able to zoom closer into that small object and get it 'just right'.

Let me know if the zoom while cropped works now, and how to make it happen if it's there.  Or ... if you have any thoughts as to workarounds.

Thanks (first post)

Martin


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Zoom works for the clone tool, Graduated Filter tool, Radial Filter tool and the adjustment brush.  It does not work for the crop tool because of the way the crop tool functions using crop window handles. Conceivably, you could open a new crop and zoom to a view where the crop tool handles are outside the viewing window and unreachable.  The move "grab hand" is employed to move the image inside the crop window not to move the crop window itself.  
My solution is to use a secondary display on a second monitor. The loupe view on that second display will tell me with some precision where the edges of my crop fall in relation to the image composition.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 23, 2014)

A small-help workaround is to go the Lens Correction Panel and hit the Manual tab. Scale the image up to 150% using the scale tool. Apply your straighten on the slightly larger version. When you are done, you can slide the scale slider back down to 100.


----------



## MPViews (May 23, 2014)

Thanks.  Interesting tip regarding the 150%.

Frankly, I do understand that I am too picky regarding the straightening - many other aspects of the image give a sense of 'level,' so close enough is probably close enough.

It's the engineer in me.  

Thanks again.



RikkFlohr said:


> A small-help workaround is to go the Lens Correction Panel and hit the Manual tab. Scale the image up to 150% using the scale tool. Apply your straighten on the slightly larger version. When you are done, you can slide the scale slider back down to 100.


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2014)

Using the level method of the Upright tool will probably do a better job than eye-balling the angle with the angle tool.  Provided there are some identifiable horizontal elements in the composition. If the Level method can't level the image, then close enough by eye-ball is probably "good enough".


----------

